
Ask HN: What drugs do you use to help you program? - wolco
What drugs&#x2F;substance do you use to help you develop?
======
derrick_jensen
Coffee and caffeine pills. If those don't work like they used to, then its
probably a manifestation of a larger issue (not going outside, poor hygiene,
etc). I don't have anything against people who use more advanced substances,
but I've found roughly the same effect as caffeine pills.

------
karmakaze
Green tea in the morning. Espresso after lunch. Maybe another tea at tea time,
Earl Grey, hot.

------
mindcrime
Caffeine and, occasionally, L-Theanine. I have dabbled with using 5-HTP a few
times.

------
gt2
1\. coffee a few times a week

2\. alcohol occasionally

------
gomangogo
Walking and thinking constantly

~~~
gt2
Have to ask, do you consider those substances or did you not notice that part
of the question?

------
caryd
Coffee

